# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Αμπελοκήπων Σάββατο 16:00 2/5/2015

## sv1bds

Πλατεία Αγ. Δημητρίου 2 (Πανόρμου) στη καφετέρια << Emilton >> ώρα 16:00 (node #19519)
Είναι προς τη νότια μεριά της πλατείας δίπλα στο ''Πανόρμου γεύσεις''.
Προσβαση απο μετρο Αμπελοκήπων και ( 550, Α7, Β7), ΗΛΠΑΠ (3,10,13,14,18,19) στάση Αμπελοκήπων ή και στη στάση δίπλα στο μετρο Αμπελοκήπων (80m).
Χώρο έχει μέσα στο βάθος και έξω απέναντι στις τέντες
AWMN Access Point: "selinios" awmn-10048-AP
Free spot SSID: emiltoncafe

Γιώργος SV1BDS
www.sv1bds.awmn
www.sv1bds.gr

----------

